# Blacklight: Retribution Coming to PS4



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Blacklight: Retribution is a fast-paced, free-to-play online, multiplayer game that allows players to customize their characters and weapons in countless ways. Zombie Studios made an announcement on Mar 25th (sorry about the late reporting) on the PSblog, here is a list of features for those of you that are not familiar with game or a reminder for those of you who are.



*Hardsuits* – These hulking mech-like units rain down from the sky in support of your team. Equipped with a variety of weapons such as a mini-gun, flame-thrower, or a Railgun, these monsters can turn the tide of any battle.
*Hyper Reality Vision* – HRV Technology allows Agents to scout their enemies through the walls, pinpoint vital mission objectives, or locate weak points in an enemy Hardsuit.
*Weapon Depots* – Scattered across the battlefield are Weapon Depots that supply your team with additional ammo, heavier weapons such as a Rocket Launcher, or provide the ability to call down airstrikes and Hardsuits.
*Free to Play!* – Blacklight: Retribution is a fully Free-to-Play shooter. Earn Game Points (GP) after every match and use them to unlock various armor and weaponry for your Agent in game.
*Customize Your Loadout* – An Agent’s gun is their livelihood. Choose from over 100 different gun receivers and modifications to fully customize all aspects of your weaponry including the Receiver, Stock, Muzzle, Barrel, Magazine, and Scope, Camo, and Weapon Tag.
*Protect Yourself* – Whether your play style is run and gun, or survivability, or long range sniping the choice is yours to make in fully customizing your armor loadout.
*Level Progression* – Gain experience and levels through combat to unlock access to additional weapons, armor, and equipment.
*Tons of Game Modes and Maps* – Combat is engaged on a number of different 7 different game modes across 9 beautifully detailed maps. Game modes includes classics such Team Death Match, Domination, Capture the Flag, and Kill Confirmed while introducing new favorites likes Netwar.
And to add some visual sweetness to this post I'll add a couple of trailers....what, you thought I would leave you with just a bunch of words.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm usually not into these types of game but this one is intrigueing


----------

